# Deer leases......pick one



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

*I received this email just a little while ago..... so its still fresh.....When I was looking for a lease and not doing my job at work....I found this guy and he was a big help.........I did not write this so dont kill me for grammmmmmmmer......I dont have a phone number for this guy cause I threw it away...but i still have his email*
*If you succeed in finding one with this guy all I ask for is a free trip to the lease for a hunt......jk............................. but post up if you get one *

*Just tell him you found them on 2cool*

[email protected]



Hello. We're going back 3 months and removing old E- mails of hunters we don't hear from anymore, Please feel free to E- mail us time to time for new listing , but here part of the ones we have in let me know if you want the others, Thank you Jim

 #1 We have a 80 acres great place for a small family or 2 or 3 bow hunters not hunted for many years there is hook ups for Elec if you want there no water. The owner said if you put 3 small food plots in Oat's you would be cover up with game there deer. turkey and hogs also dove & Quail 15 miles north east of Abilene Tx Jones Co Tx $2500 Total 


#2 Two Ranch's close to each other in Burnet Tx one is a 318 acres with cabin (need's a little work there a out house) wanting 6 guns there hills and draws , Both places has deer ,Turkey and hogs and birds$1200 a gun if you pay in one payment or $1500 if you need to pay in 2 payments, the 300 acres has 2 cabins with water & Elect the old group slept in one and played cards and do there cooked in the other cabin looking for 5 guns both or year round 

 # 3 315 Acre Deer and Turkey Lease, includes bow season. 4 gun lease at $1800 per Blanco there hook ups plus the Metal Building R,V hook ups Water & Elec rolling hills with creek at this time he wanting 2 bucks & one doe but that may change to 2 does and your culls 

#4 100 acres east of San Angelo in Concho County , Texas . There 
blinds and corn feeders, wheat fields. Great hunting 2 guns $1200 a gun  

# 5 Spring Turkey $ Hog lease 260 Acre Lease in Baylor County , Excellent
. Cost is $2500 for season

# 6 500 acres N/W of Comanche water & Elec year round guest welcome has long has you know not to shoot the place out? The owner is great to work with and he said he was wanting a group to take care of the place has it was there own place $10.000 Year round no more than 6 guns on the place at one time

*# 7 320 acres In Breckenridge there water & Elec, looking for 4 or 5 Guns will take less for some work to be done on the ranch* 

# 8 160 acres 15 miles south of Breckenridge there some tanks on the place and hook ups for Elec looking for 3 guns $3000 for the place, he has the dove rights but will you do some dove hunts

# 9 150 acres Sanitos Mountains there no water or Elec but you can have in turn on,She also has smaller leases its 40 miles north of San Angelo $1200 a gun


#10 45 acres in Hamilton the owner said there lots of Deer and Turkey & hogs that will come from other ranch's to the Oat Patch's he will put Oats in later on in the year but there more woods than open land also creeks will take 2 guns at $2000 for the ranch or $1500 for one hunter 

# 11 280 acres in Bosque Co, walnuts springs 90% cover looking for 4 guns at $1900 a gun also there a 250 acres for 2 gun $3500 Great deer hunting hogs and Turkey

# 12 700 acres close to George West Duvall Co has a lodge sleeps 20 there 20 stands and feeders there food plots year round hunting and fishing there deer, turkey. Hogs and birds in the off season you can bring guest to bird hunt and fish walk in cooler $32.000 No does at this time 20 bucks 8 point or better 

#13 325 acres Gonzales Deer Turkey and Hogs year round with cabin 6 guns $2200


 #14 1000 acres in Brady high fence with nice lodge for 4 familys there stands and feeders up it is year round hunting and fishing looking for just 4 groups at $3200 a 
; & nbsp; 
# 15 1100 acres for a group of 12 hunters or use has a Corp lease at this time there will be 12 Trophy's 12 managements and 12 culls Don't have a count on the does. I have the 5000 High fence next to this one and we take some 180's off that place and it's the same folks that has this one great lodge and there stands and feeders $50.000 


# 16 450 acres with cabin for 6 guns $2000 a gun hondo I will have more Info and pictures after this weekend  

 #17 160 acres in Baylor Co. Year round lease, 8 stock tanks, trophy bass & catfish. Doves, turkey, deer, ducks & deer. 4 guns, $5,000. 

#18 160 acres Throckmorton owner said there lots of deer that comes into the Wheat field along with Turkey and hogs $1500 a gun 2 or 3 guns

  #19 #35.180 acres, 7 miles North East of Brady. Lots of cover, there's a creek running thru property. Water & electric. 3 to 4 guns $1,500. per gun  also may have 50 more acrs next to her place all cover on the 50 acres no price on that one,

# 20 &21 . 500 acres in Kimbell Co. 500 acres with a new 2 bedroom, 2 bath, cabin. Water & electric. Pecan bottom at the Big Saline Creek, heavy brush, Also includes 300 acres 25 miles apart, in Mason. 5 guns @$3,000. per gun this is for both places

# 22 160 acres Ballinger on the Colo River there a small trailer on the place it has not been hunted in a few years the owner is asking to have Thanksgiving there on the ranch.$4000  
; & nbsp; # 23 300 plus acres in Mason with cabin there 5 feeder's with pen's and 2 protine feeders the ranch has some good bucks on the place 4 guns may take 5 if needed
 # 24 350 acres in mason with cabin looking for 4 or 5 guns $1750 a gun


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

There are some real steals in there. Seriously though, it amazes me how many guns people will try to cram on to small tracks. Correct me if I'm wrong but #16, the place in Hondo, 450 acres, 6 hunters, 5 tags per hunter means that a group COULD take 30 deer off the place a year. I wish there was a way to stop stuff like that but I'm not sure how you would go about it.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I have 4 leases available in McMullen and Frio counties, have not advertised because of the bs, 2 border the San Miguel and the other 2 border the Frio. rs


----------



## Teksyn (Aug 20, 2005)

Rusty, If you are serious, would you pm some more info?

Thanks


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I am never serious, just a little humor on a Wednesday. rs


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

*# 12 700 acres close to George West Duvall Co has a lodge sleeps 20 there 20 stands and feeders there food plots year round hunting and fishing there deer, turkey. Hogs and birds in the off season you can bring guest to bird hunt and fish walk in cooler $32.000 No does at this time 20 bucks 8 point or better

*
Am I reading this one wrong........no does but 20 BUCKS 8 or better,,,in South Texas on 700 acres....gotta be a typo right ?????

there are some decent deals on there though....

20 stands on 700 acres also..South Texas.... WOW...that is one every 35 acres and a bunk house to sleep 20...I bet there is not a deer on that place.


----------



## NTexHunter (Feb 24, 2009)

If anybody is thinking about the leases in Seymour or Throckmorton shoot me a PM...I'm from the area and still hunt up there year round so if you find out the land owner or where it's located I can give you some more info


----------



## wave hopper (Dec 27, 2004)

i think this is the same guy his name is jimmy faulkner that runs these adds and sends the emails if so he has screwed alot of people over look him up on texashuntfish.com i have been watching his postings and there is alot of bad feed back.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Leases*

And people wonder why landowners install high fences... 
Glad I am not trying to manage anywhere near any of those places.
BB


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BigBuck said:


> And people wonder why landowners install high fences...
> Glad I am not trying to manage anywhere near any of those places.
> BB


X 2


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I dont know how this guy operates.....but he turned me on to a sweet lease in llano that is on the up and up.....(so far)...first payment this weekend along with a youth turkey hunt......I mean I am taking my son turkey hunting on the lease.....it has all of the feeders all of the stands....protein feed in the offseason.....WT, hogs, turkey, dove, axis, and some kind of sheep....cant remember....oh well...also has a three bedroom house........knock on wood...but he turned me on to a good deal......and I saw some fairly good deals on that email and he said he had some more.....

check em out...cant hurt to ask


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

BigBuck said:


> And people wonder why landowners install high fences...
> Glad I am not trying to manage anywhere near any of those places.
> BB


yeah... but I bet that 700 acres has NEVER been hunted, and has HUGE low fence neighbors!

one of the neighboring properties shot a typical that scored 400.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Rusty S said:


> I have 4 leases available in McMullen and Frio counties, have not advertised because of the bs, 2 border the San Miguel and the other 2 border the Frio. rs


Are those the ones I sent the check's for today??? Thanks we will fill all
the spots in the a.m.
thanx bubba
Rick


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

rlw said:


> Are those the ones I sent the check's for today??? Thanks we will fill all
> the spots in the a.m.
> thanx bubba
> Rick


 You got the special rate. rs


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> yeah... but I bet that 700 acres has NEVER been hunted, and has HUGE low fence neighbors!
> 
> one of the neighboring properties shot a typical that scored 400.


:rotfl:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Dirty Words!!*

OH NO!! You used the HF word on 2cool... go say 2 Hail Mary's and you might prevent this thread from turning into 3 days of ignorant post..Walker



BigBuck said:


> And people wonder why landowners install high fences...
> Glad I am not trying to manage anywhere near any of those places.
> BB


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't see 1 thing wrong with high fences, just a little help to get things started Walker. rs


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Leases*

I did not mean to disparage Troutslayer's posting. I know lots of people hunt those smaller places and they can be lots of fun for enjoying the outdoors. Some may find just the place they are looking for. More power to them. I just worry about hunters taking 20 8pts or better from 700 acres, or 4 hunters taking 16 deer from 300 acres. But I am management minded, even though that is not a requirement for hunters. 
Anyway, just wanted to clear that up. 
I also did not mean to start another HF thread.
As for you Rusty and Walker, HIGH FENCE! There! no apologies. :slimer: 
BB


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm weary of any ad that states it has feeders and blinds setup and running. IME those places just want to run tons of hunters through and are not concerned with getting a good long term group on the place. Seems they always end up getting shot out. Gimme an empty tract of solid brush any day, I'll go in and setup my own stands and feeders.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

BB......I would agree to a certain extent.......I would also think that that piece of land would fall into MLD status and therefore be under the recomendations of a bioligist......but who knows......that is a lot of deer for one small tract....

I posted a poll a while back and saw over a 100 folks on this board who were looking for a lease and thought I would try to help.......


----------



## Rex22 (Jan 26, 2007)

wave hopper said:


> i think this is the same guy his name is jimmy faulkner that runs these adds and sends the emails if so he has screwed alot of people over look him up on texashuntfish.com i have been watching his postings and there is alot of bad feed back.


YEP..........This has to be Jimmy Faulkner. People do your homework!!! There are people that make a living screwing people out of money who "thought" they were getting a good deal. I'm just sayin...


----------



## wave hopper (Dec 27, 2004)

Its jimmy he also uses connie south and posted the same leases on texashuntfish.com under that name BEWARE this guy has screwed over alot of people from what i have read.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

These prices are nutts!

I hope my land owner never reads this bs.


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

justletmein said:


> I'm weary of any ad that states it has feeders and blinds setup and running. IME those places just want to run tons of hunters through and are not concerned with getting a good long term group on the place. Seems they always end up getting shot out. Gimme an empty tract of solid brush any day, I'll go in and setup my own stands and feeders.


I disagree with you respectly and here is why, if somebody has gone to all the trob and e$pense to buy feeders and place blinds on a ranch they want to make sure the feeders are the right kind and placement is correct as well. The places that get shot out are the places that dont require a deposit, dont require Liab insurance, have no feeders or blinds and use a handshake for the "lease" instead of lawyer prepared written lease.

It takes time and money to release a place, nobody in there right mind wants turnover on a lease that i know of but a crook or a cheap shyster who is stealing from the landowner and the state of Texas by day hunting it out while the regular Useton hunters are at work. A good management type ranch should not let any hunter go in and set up blinds and feeders where they want, it should be where the ranch wants them. Many high fences have gone up because some dumbass set up 5 feeders on a low fence neighbor who always got along until he leased to a group of city boys who dont know how to do things the right way, the RANCH way!!!lol

Texas is and will continue to be a lafffinn stock due to the way hunting is done down here and also due to the lack of Outfitters being licensed and required to have insurance, apear before a board of there peers due to hunter complaints and have a written code of ethics. Any blackdog running in the barditch can call himself or herself a OUTFITTER GUIDE and start selling hunts on ebay and all of the hunting boards and shoot up a place and crook peeps until the word finally gets out, then they start up another website and lease another ranch to wack and stack with day hunting and ripping off out of state hunters, there outta be a law also against peeps subleasing hunting leases who have never been on the lease but rely on Bogus info that lightly hunted by littlle old grandma poacher for 30 years named granny Clampet!!!!lol


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

wave hopper said:


> i think this is the same guy his name is jimmy faulkner that runs these adds and sends the emails if so he has screwed alot of people over look him up on texashuntfish.com i have been watching his postings and there is alot of bad feed back.


Looks exactly like that sorry SOB!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

blackhogdog said:


> I disagree with you respectly and here is why, if somebody has gone to all the trob and e$pense to buy feeders and place blinds on a ranch they want to make sure the feeders are the right kind and placement is correct as well. The places that get shot out are the places that dont require a deposit, dont require Liab insurance, have no feeders or blinds and use a handshake for the "lease" instead of lawyer prepared written lease.
> 
> It takes time and money to release a place, nobody in there right mind wants turnover on a lease that i know of but a crook or a cheap shyster who is stealing from the landowner and the state of Texas by day hunting it out while the regular Useton hunters are at work. A good management type ranch should not let any hunter go in and set up blinds and feeders where they want, it should be where the ranch wants them. Many high fences have gone up because some dumbass set up 5 feeders on a low fence neighbor who always got along until he leased to a group of city boys who dont know how to do things the right way, the RANCH way!!!lol
> 
> Texas is and will continue to be a lafffinn stock due to the way hunting is done down here and also due to the lack of Outfitters being licensed and required to have insurance, apear before a board of there peers due to hunter complaints and have a written code of ethics. Any blackdog running in the barditch can call himself or herself a OUTFITTER GUIDE and start selling hunts on ebay and all of the hunting boards and shoot up a place and crook peeps until the word finally gets out, then they start up another website and lease another ranch to wack and stack with day hunting and ripping off out of state hunters, there outta be a law also against peeps subleasing hunting leases who have never been on the lease but rely on Bogus info that lightly hunted by littlle old grandma poacher for 30 years named granny Clampet!!!!lol


 Settle down Pilgrim! Texas is not a laughin stock, Texas is the greatest State to hunt in the nation. I have done lease deals with handshakes all my life and never had a problem. Sounds like you want big brother to regulate or decide for you everything. A lease is between the leasee and the landowner, I do not need a broker, or a board of peers, or a govt. licensed Outfitter, that is just more big Govt. Socialism! If you cant go to a man, look at his land, look at it, shake his hand, maybe have a small simple contract, and get it done I dont know what to tell you. Maybe if Texas is the laughing stock of the nation like you said you might consider going up North and hunting in ther Socialist States where a mans word is no good and big brother decides where to put your stands and lawyers decide what you kill and outfitters licensed by the state decide who gets what. Texas- Love it or leave it!:texasflag


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

Sea-Slug said:


> Settle down Pilgrim! Texas is not a laughin stock, Texas is the greatest State to hunt in the nation. I have done lease deals with handshakes all my life and never had a problem. Sounds like you want big brother to regulate or decide for you everything. A lease is between the leasee and the landowner, I do not need a broker, or a board of peers, or a govt. licensed Outfitter, that is just more big Govt. Socialism! If you cant go to a man, look at his land, look at it, shake his hand, maybe have a small simple contract, and get it done I dont know what to tell you. Maybe if Texas is the laughing stock of the nation like you said you might consider going up North and hunting in ther Socialist States where a mans word is no good and big brother decides where to put your stands and lawyers decide what you kill and outfitters licensed by the state decide who gets what. Texas- Love it or leave it!:texasflag


Gees, you need to talk to peeps in other states about how they see Texas hunting, we are, have been and will continue to be the cliche dont do like texas does, we have allowed high drive trucks, feeding baiting, no limit on a 50 acre ranch day hunt operation next to a 5000 acre ranch, we allow hunting lease websites to enable brokers to rip off peeps, on and on, anybody can be a guide or outfitter partime with no experience or training and on and on....I cant think of anybody leasing land on a handshake but a trusting fool soon to be parted with his or her money, you are kidding right??? I bet you dont beleive in liab insurance as well and only feed corn.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

blackhogdog said:


> Gees, you need to talk to peeps in other states about how they see Texas hunting, we are, have been and will continue to be the cliche dont do like texas does, we have allowed high drive trucks, feeding baiting, no limit on a 50 acre ranch day hunt operation next to a 5000 acre ranch, we allow hunting lease websites to enable brokers to rip off peeps, on and on, anybody can be a guide or outfitter partime with no experience or training and on and on....I cant think of anybody leasing land on a handshake but a trusting fool soon to be parted with his or her money, you are kidding right??? I bet you dont beleive in liab insurance as well and only feed corn.


 First- I do not lease to or from someone I do not know or have references on from someone I know. And up here everybody knows everybody. I have done handshake deals for 30 years and I have never been ripped off and I certainly would never ripp off someone. I have kicked someone off before, after they set fire to the pasture, hunted someone elses place and shot a hen turkey (it was illegal up here at that time in the fall), and shot 9 shots at a feral cat on opening morning at daylight. Yes, I showed him to the gate after these incidents and I refunded part of his money. Simple handwritten contracts are usually all we do if we suspect anything. If you are a member of the NRA you have lease liability insurance unless it has changed. Yes, I think if the landowner wants liability coverage from leasees and requires it thats OK with me. And I feed protien, corn, milo, scratch year round and plant food plots to. I do not need State or Federal goverment sticking thier noses in my personal business. Most people I know that live up North think Texas is the holy grail of hunting. We have more out of state hunters coming here now than most states. Sure, there are a few bad apples, but Texans as a whole are a good solid people I believe in. All we need is a regulated and licensed outfitters-brokers-leasees, socialist hunting system. If you have a bad experience with a Outfitter or Broker- Do not use them again. That is the Free Market at work. It is called Capitalism, and it is a heap better than regulated Socialism in my opinion.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Sea-Slug said:


> Settle down Pilgrim! Texas is not a laughin stock, Texas is the greatest State to hunt in the nation. I have done lease deals with handshakes all my life and never had a problem. Sounds like you want big brother to regulate or decide for you everything. A lease is between the leasee and the landowner, I do not need a broker, or a board of peers, or a govt. licensed Outfitter, that is just more big Govt. Socialism! If you cant go to a man, look at his land, look at it, shake his hand, maybe have a small simple contract, and get it done I dont know what to tell you. Maybe if Texas is the laughing stock of the nation like you said you might consider going up North and hunting in ther Socialist States where a mans word is no good and big brother decides where to put your stands and lawyers decide what you kill and outfitters licensed by the state decide who gets what. Texas- Love it or leave it!:texasflag


haha, well stated.



blackhogdog said:


> Gees, you need to talk to peeps in other states about how they see Texas hunting, we are, have been and will continue to be the cliche dont do like texas does, we have allowed high drive trucks, feeding baiting, no limit on a 50 acre ranch day hunt operation next to a 5000 acre ranch, we allow hunting lease websites to enable brokers to rip off peeps, on and on, anybody can be a guide or outfitter partime with no experience or training and on and on....I cant think of anybody leasing land on a handshake but a trusting fool soon to be parted with his or her money, you are kidding right??? I bet you dont beleive in liab insurance as well and only feed corn.


Why would we talk to out of state peeps about Texas hunting? They know nothing about our ways. That's like asking Fidel Castro what his opinions are about USA politics.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Being a little harsh!!*

I can't think of a single outdoor TV program that doesn't send a crew to hunt everything from whitetail to exotics and turkey in our great state. Usually the program is full of statements about how much they love coming to Texas every year because we have the best hunting in the United States. Contrtast to your hunters, when I was in the outfitting biz the hunters who game to our ranch were envious of our State. It sounds like you have a bad taste in your mouth about something???Walker



blackhogdog said:


> Gees, you need to talk to peeps in other states about how they see Texas hunting, we are, have been and will continue to be the cliche dont do like texas does, we have allowed high drive trucks, feeding baiting, no limit on a 50 acre ranch day hunt operation next to a 5000 acre ranch, we allow hunting lease websites to enable brokers to rip off peeps, on and on, anybody can be a guide or outfitter partime with no experience or training and on and on....I cant think of anybody leasing land on a handshake but a trusting fool soon to be parted with his or her money, you are kidding right??? I bet you dont beleive in liab insurance as well and only feed corn.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Holy sheep chit Batman


----------

